# Animals love to scare us!



## luvmypets (Oct 27, 2016)

We have all been there! You get home from school or work and something isn't quite right. Whether it be a sticky situation or a goat playing hide and seek, we have all had our share of our animals trying to give us a heart attack. Share your stories of your animals deciding to give you a wake up call and keep you on your toes! 


I'll start! 

Once my friend was helping me care for our animals, when I walk in I peek my head in the stalls make sure everyone is ok and then I move on. So anyways I go up to the alpacas, and I see the one boy fine, but Dante was laying down and not getting up. I couldn't see his head but I saw he was breathing. But he still didn't get up so I feared the worst. It was dark in the stall, but I got this crazy idea.. No, he couldn't have been on the other side. So I look into Reggie's stall and I saw the sillouette of his head UNDER the stall divider. So I ran in and tied Reggie outside. I had to push his shoulder back along with his neck. My friend and her mom got really scared! Dante was fine, when I was figuring out how to move him he calmy chewed his hay . I pushed him out and he leaped up. We nailed a board into the bottom of the stall. He was fine but it was definitly an interesting experience!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 27, 2016)

Or they go off feed, so you panic and call the vet.

The vet comes out.

They jump on the vet.

They chew on the vet.

They and the vet look at you like you're crazy.

They go back to eating.

The vet says they're fine.

You get a big bill.

Goats are brats.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 27, 2016)

Your goats are lucky.  I don't call the vet that fast lol! 

My husband's psycho dog scared me one day.  She disappeared for like 20 minutes.  I'm yelling and getting ready to put a leash on my other dog and go hunt for her. Then my mom pulls in the driveway and I think sweet,  she can help me look.... 

.... Or that's my dog in the back seat. She ran away,  to my mother's house,  and begged for treats on her porch.


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 27, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Or they go off feed, so you panic and call the vet.
> 
> The vet comes out.
> 
> ...


I would be so annoyed! 


NH homesteader said:


> Your goats are lucky.  I don't call the vet that fast lol!
> 
> My husband's psycho dog scared me one day.  She disappeared for like 20 minutes.  I'm yelling and getting ready to put a leash on my other dog and go hunt for her. Then my mom pulls in the driveway and I think sweet,  she can help me look....
> 
> .... Or that's my dog in the back seat. She ran away,  to my mother's house,  and begged for treats on her porch.


Oh my gosh! I would've panicked so bad.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2016)

My horse Joe is 27 and the love of my life. I can't count the times I have gone to feed and he didn't show up. Before we moved, they had 36 acres to roam on and sometimes he was at the very back. I'd go looking for him with my heart pounding and feel so relieved when I found him.

A few weeks ago, I was walking in the back of the horse pasture and could see a white blob through the woods. On. The. Ground. My first thought was that Joe was dead. I ran. Sure enough, he was all stretched out and looked dead. Then he raised his head and looked at me like he was saying What?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

@Baymule goats do that all of the time. A few weeks ago I was throwing rocks at my "dead" buck to see if he would move...he did. They also sleep with their heads in the strangest positions, as if their necks are double jointed or something.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 27, 2016)

babsbag said:


> @Baymule goats do that all of the time. A few weeks ago I was throwing rocks at my "dead" buck to see if he would move...he did. They also sleep with their heads in the strangest positions, as if their necks are double jointed or something.


You don't know how many times I have sat in the passengers seat while my mom drives up the driveway then gasp and my mom slams on the breaks and I say back up because this one goat, Oliver, looks like he is dead with a broken neck. I jump out of the car and Oliver groggly wakes up and looks at me like I'm crazy. I've had people tell me, "I think you have a dead goat," and sure enough it's Oliver sleeping.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2016)

Joe looking at me like I'm crazy. I disturbed his nap. I was so glad that he wasn't dead that I sat down next to him, hugged his neck and we had a long conversation!


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 27, 2016)

I can so relate to that! I always panic when the alpacas sunbath, like why are you laying on your side?? Geno likes to sit as still as possible so I bolt across two acres just for him to get up and walk away.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

Chickens "die" in their dust bath too, especially on a nice sunny day.


----------



## TAH (Oct 27, 2016)

Naomi was laying with her head twisted almost all the way around and her eyes rolled back, I had thought she died only to find her looking at me once I get over there. 
Chickens taking dust baths in the oddest positions and are fine. 
Beal-ia our first bottle bunny laying at the back of her cage completely flat and head sideways. 
We had some friends dogs over at our house a hound, black lab, and our dog. All disappear all the sudden and they are out on the road some where enjoying them selves. Our dog has never went wondering around. I was putting on my coat and shoes with my friend to going look for them when here they come. 
I am not one to freak out I think about what is going on before I get scared on the other hand my older sister is one to freak out right away. Asha is a cat lover, our cat cotton was due to have kittens. When she went in to labor she didn't move for a minute and asha freaked out, she thought cotton had died yet she was fine just tired.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 27, 2016)

Somehow one of my goats got over one fence and tried to get through another gate and was dangling upside down screaming! My dad got her out but she wouldn't put pressure on her leg like she had broken it. Thankfully an hour later she wasn't limping at all and she's fine, but if my dad hadn't found her it could have been really bad! The gate was fixed so it couldn't happen again.

We've had a goat leg amputation... Talk about heart attack! (The goat is fine now by the way)


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 27, 2016)

A couple of years ago we had 3 strands of fence cut in the horse pasture. ALL four horses missing. All neighbors helped us look as the fence that was cut backed up too 300 acres . Four days later they showed up for breakfast.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 28, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> A couple of years ago we had 3 strands of fence cut in the horse pasture. ALL four horses missing. All neighbors helped us look as the fence that was cut backed up too 300 acres . Four days later they showed up for breakfast.


Oh, I would be frantic!  So glad they came back!

A few days after I got quail, I went out to their pen and one of them was laying on its side, stretched out and stiff.  I could see its feet, and it wasn't moving.  I thought it was dead.  I got close enough to open the cage door and it suddenly 'came to life' and got up.  I called the person I'd gotten them from to ask if something was wrong with the bird, and she said, "Oh, they do that."

Some sheep breeds don't have as strong a flocking instinct as others.  Icelandics don't.  I wrote in my journal about panicking when Gracie didn't come in one evening with the others, from the main pasture.  Poor flocking instinct is one thing - but not coming in for grain was highly unusual!  I finally found her under the apple trees, but she gave me a scare.


----------



## canesisters (Oct 28, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Some sheep breeds don't have as strong a flocking instinct as others.  Icelandics don't.  I wrote in my journal about panicking when Gracie didn't come in one evening with the others, from the main pasture.  Poor flocking instinct is one thing - but not coming in for grain was highly unusual!  I finally found her under the apple trees, but she gave me a scare.






 This just struck me as soo funny!
"My sheep is not a good flocker"   

  "She's a good girl, just a bad flocker."


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 28, 2016)

Alll of you have some great stories!

Once I had two ducklings in a brooder box. The one was happily cheeping around but I couldn't find the other one! I picked up the feeder to look underneath in and the duckling was in the feeder and fell out! The bottom had fallen off and he crawled right in


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 28, 2016)

When my sheep were little (the age in my profile picture) I let them wander around the front area for a bit where there was no fence or anything as they bonded with my Lab and followed her. Asked the boy to keep an eye on them as he was outside so I could run inside really quick. Not more then 5 minutes later I was back outside with their bottles (they were bum lambs) and they were gone. I FREAKED out and looked EVERYWHERE for them. After like 10 minutes looking and yelling for my Lab I heard a bark from inside the house. Sooo Lady had opened the back door and brought the lambs into the house where they were patiently waiting in my kitchen for their bottles


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 28, 2016)

Funny story.  But what kind of sheep watching skills does your guy have?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 28, 2016)

The "When did you get more (insert animal)?" kind 
I cannot even begin to explain how many times I've brought animals home and he doesn't realize for a few days  
Should've known not to trust him to keep an eye on them, hahaha!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 29, 2016)

Lol! I have not done that to my husband yet. His mom used to bring home new horses and sneak them in the barn... His parents have been divorced 15 years now


----------

